# [Grundangeln & Blinkern] Suche Erfahrungen zu Gewässern & Preisen in Österreich



## tmoii (3. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich möchte gerne dieses Jahr zusammen mit ein paar Kollegen einige Tage nach Österreich zum angeln fahren. Wir sind bisher eigentlich nur mit Grundangeln oder Blinkern auf Salmoniden, Karpfen oder Hechte beschäftigt, das würden wir auch gerne so in Österreich machen

Da wir dort noch nie beim Angeln waren bin ich hier auf der Suche nach Erfahrungen, Tipps und Empfehlungen.

Geplanter Zeitraum soll irgendwann zwischen April und August sein.

Ich habe schon einige Themen hier im Forum gelesen, aber vieles ist leider veraltet, deshalb mein Thema hier.

Hauptsächlich habe ich als Neuling folgende Fragen:

- Welche Voraussetzungen müssen aktuell erfüllt werden, um in Österreich zu angeln? Deutscher Fischereischein ist vorhanden. In Österreich gibt es wohl eine Art "Erlaubnisbuch", das man als Gast aus Deutschland braucht?

- Wie liegen wir preislich für Tagekarten in Österreich? Ich lese hier immer wieder etwas von mehreren Hundert Euro pro Woche, ist das wirklich so teuer?

- Habt ihr Empfehlungen zu Gewässern bzw. auch Unterkünften für einen solchen Angelausflug?


Und noch eine Frage in eine ganz andere Richtung: Würdet ihr statt Österreich vielleicht sogar eher ein anderes umliegendes Lang empfehlen? Tschechien, Polen, Slowenien, Ungarn?


Vielen Dank für jegliche Tipps.

Viele Grüße.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Januar 2019)

Hallo tmoii,

den Fischereischein von uns braucht man grundsätzlich nicht. In grenznahen Gegenden kann es vorkommen, dass der manchmal verlangt wird, da man dort manches "Klientel" ausschließen möchte, ist aber selten. Zu dem "Erlaubnisbuch", wie Du schreibst, das ist das Gegenstück zu unserem Fischereischein und ist von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich, in Preis, Gültigkeitsdauer und in ein oder zwei Bundesländern braucht man den überhaupt nicht. Kostet meist so 10-15 Euro. Darüber hinaus braucht man dann noch, wie bei uns auch, die Karte für das jeweilige Gewässer.
Die Preise für die Lizenzen sind normalerweise deutlich höher als bei uns, dies trifft aber mit den meheren hundert Euro pro Woche meist nur für Salmonidengewässer und dem Fliegenfischen zu. Da ich nur zum Fliegenfischen ins Ausland fahre, kann ich zu den anderen Fragen nicht so viel sagen, aber google mal unter "Tannheimer Tal", da war ich zwar noch nicht, aber die sind preislich, für österreichische Verhältnisse, relativ günstig und man hat dort eine Auswahl zwischen verschiedenen Gewässern, was auch wegen euerer Zielfische günstig wäre.
Bei den anderen Ländern kann ich nur zu Slowenien noch etwas sagen, aber da ist in den meisten Fällen auf Salmoniden nur die Fliege erlaubt und auf etwas anderes habe ich dort noch nicht gefischt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## tmoii (4. Januar 2019)

Hallo @Lajos1 

Super, da hast du mir ja schon viele hilfreiche Infos gegeben, vielen Dank dafür.

Gut, das Erlaubnisbuch sollten wir dann ohne Probleme bekommen (falls im jeweiligen Bundesland benötigt).
Gut auch zu wissen, dass die hohen Preise für die Gewässerkarten zumeist nur auf die Fliegenfischerei bezogen ist, denn mehrere hundert Euro pro Woche wären für unser geplantes Budget doch etwas zu hoch.
Das Tannheimer Tal sieht bei Google schon einmal wunderschön aus, danke für den Tipp!

Ich bin gespannt ob noch jemand weitere Empfehlungen hat.

Petri!


----------



## Andal (4. Januar 2019)

Wenn ihr wirklich preiswert leben wollt und dazu noch ordentlich fischen, dann fahrt nach Polen. Je weiter in den Osten, umso besser.


----------



## Forelle74 (4. Januar 2019)

tmoii schrieb:


> Hallo @Lajos1
> 
> 
> Ich bin gespannt ob noch jemand weitere Empfehlungen hat.
> ...


Hallo
Ich kann dir zumindest was vom "Bundesland" Tirol berichten.
Gennerell ist es so das es sog. Privatgewässer gibt ab denen man nur einfach die Tageskarte lösen muss.
Darunter zählen auch abgegrenzte Gewässer
So wie komerzielle Angelteiche.
Die es dort recht häufig gibt.

Bei den " freien " Gewässern muss man eine Jahresabgabe leisten.
Das ist das von dir und lajos beschriebene Buch.
Bekommt man an bestimmten Gewässern ausgehändigt oder zuminsest Hilfe von den Betreibern .

Ein mir bekanntes Gewässer ist der Walchsee in der nähe von Kössen .
Ein ca. 100ha großer Natursee.
Tageskarte inkl. Boot war letztes Jahr 30€.
Karten gibts beim Campingplatz im Ort.
An der Bootshütte.
ideal um Hechten,Seeforellen,Renken und anderen Salmoniden nachzustellen.
Es  ist auch ein guter Weisfischbestand und Karpfen vorhanden .

Ich stell dir nachher noch Links rein.

Auch vom Kössener Angelverein.
Die haben einen netten Weiher und zwei schöne Bäche.
Bäche sind allerdings meist Fly only.

Bilder sind vom Walchsee


----------



## Forelle74 (4. Januar 2019)

https://www.kaiserwinkl.com/de/sommerurlaub-tirol/fischen.html

Das ist die Seite vom Kaiserwinkel da sind schöne Gewässer dabei.
Auch die von mir beschriebenen.

https://www.fischerverein-koessen.at/

Hier der Fischereiverein Kössen.
Dort gibts den Aufeldteich und den Taubensse .
Und die Bäche.
Tageskarte für den Aufeldteich sind 16€ kein Fischereischein erforderlich.


----------



## Andal (4. Januar 2019)

Beim Taubensee wirst du auch schlagartig zum Minimalisten. Anmarsch, nicht zu knapp, per pedes!


----------



## Peter_Piper (5. Januar 2019)

Die Kollegen HIER können dir sicher auch gut weiterhelfen.


----------



## tmoii (7. Januar 2019)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten und die hilfreichen Tipps! Tirol scheint wohl ein gutes Ziel zu sein.

Ich werde mir die genannten Orte mal genauer ansehen und bei Bedarf auch gerne im verlinkten Forum nachfragen.

@Forelle74 Kennst du auch empfehlenswerte Unterkünfte im Bereich Kaiserwinkl?

Über viele Gewässer in Österreich habe ich noch gelesen, dass dort nur sehr wenig pro Tag entnommen werden darf, teilweise nur 1 Fisch. Prinzipiell bin ich ja für Fangbeschränkung, aber ein bisschen was möchte man ja doch mit nachhause nehmen bei so einem Urlaub. Aber wir werden sehen wo es uns dann hinverschlägt.

Danke nochmal!


----------



## Forelle74 (7. Januar 2019)

tmoii schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten und die hilfreichen Tipps! Tirol scheint wohl ein gutes Ziel zu sein.
> 
> Ich werde mir die genannten Orte mal genauer ansehen und bei Bedarf auch gerne im verlinkten Forum nachfragen.
> 
> ...


Hallo 
Ganz so schlimm isses bei "seen" usw. nicht.
Was du meinst bezieht sich hauptsächlich auf Salmonidenstrecken in den Flüssen/Bächen.

Bei den verlinkten darf man schon mehr entnehmen.
Lies dir alles in Ruhe durch.
Am Aufeldteich gibts so ein Punkte System.
Glaub mich zu errinnern das da 4 Salmoniden erlaubt sind.
Oder ein Karpfen und dafür noch zwei zusätzliche Salmoniden... 
Karpfen haben dort auch ein Höchstmaß. 
Alles bisl anders wie bei uns.

Ich verlink dir nacher noch eine Unterkunft mit schönen Ferienwohnungen .


----------



## Forelle74 (7. Januar 2019)

Hier eine schöne Unterkunft in kössen mit netten Gastgebern.
https://www.sonnleit.at/

Noch ne Info:
Österreichische Gewässer machen teilweise später auf wie bei uns.
Oft erst Ende April.
Gerade die Fliesgewässer wegen der Schonzeiten.
Bei den Gewässern und beim Verrein sind ja überall Telefonnummern .
Die sind sehr nett dort und geben gern Auskunft.


----------



## tmoii (7. Januar 2019)

@Forelle74

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Gut zu wissen, dass diese sehr restriktiven Fangbeschränkungen eher auf die Strecken an Flüssen / Bächen bezogen sind. Bis zu 4 Salmoniden oder 1 Karpfen + 2 Salmoniden an den Seen hört sich schon wieder sehr gut an, die genauen Limits entnehme ich dann den jeweiligen Gewässerauskünften. Danke auch für die Unterkunft, die sehe ich mir gleich an. Bezüglich der Öffnungszeiten ist das kein Problem, vor April / Mai hatten wir eh nicht geplant den Urlaub zu starten.

Ich denke mit den genannten Infos kann ich jetzt erst einmal ein bisschen weiterforschen und ein paar Telefonate führen, vielen Dank!


----------

